# Betta Model Volunteers!



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to put this...

So here it goes. 

I need volunteers. There is a very big possibility I may be actually selling betta art, instead of doing free commissions. This is a big deal, as it's the step in the door to a digital art career. It's also a step in the door towards a much bigger 'Artists for Conservation' project I have planned (which will focus on conservation awareness and funds in exchange for prints and canvases of fresh/salt water aquaria). 

But to get started, I need 'models'. I can use my fish, definitely, but I'm sure customers would want to see more than what I have ( as well the option to request their own fish). 

Here's the deal, you volunteer your fish as a model, and in return you'll get the initial digital copy of that art piece featuring your betta. The very first time someone buys that piece, you will receive a physical print of the image as thanks for allowing me to use your fish to sell art.

I have considered other routes, like googling images of betta or simply drawing lovely betta specimens from AquaBid, but felt that would be cheating the owners - especially breeders who've put a lot of time into breeding such beautiful fish. If I do AquaBid fish, it'll only be with the permission and reference to the Seller/Breeder's auction/sites.

Any ways...for those who are interested, please let me know. I am looking for males, females, sororities, flares, dances, the whole she-bang. 

P.S. - For those who are already waiting on commissions from me, no worries - I have the sketches, they will get done.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you're welcome to use any of mine  I can even try to get Shu to flare


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Would you be okay if I put the one I've already done up for sale also? I wouldn't post each thing, as technically they're commissions for you originally.  

I think flaring pics would be great tho! Such drama in our little guys ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sure thing! ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you so much! I really want to avoid getting myself into legal trouble about this >.< But paying royalties out to betta owners would make any profit I make pointless. Of course for popular models I could throw in something for the original owner every 15 or 20 buys? Iunno. Depends how things go, how popular it is.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i will let you.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

My pictures plague the Betta picture thread (mostly) and both mine are plain (common looking) females but if you so choose.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=D Thank you both!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Btw feel free to upload here, I want lots of variety.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I would send a digital copy of the piece to the owner, it doesn't cost you anything extra, and it would be a "thank you" for volunteering their fishies. Also, have a form for them to digitally sign, giving you permission to use their image, and then to sell the art.

That should be enough CMB for you.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

How like: 


















or this










My girls may be plain but they know how to strike a pose. Upload means so many things, and to be honest I have a lot of pictures of my girls becaue the only way TO get a shot is to hold down the shutter button.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

*my delta tail betta*

are these good pictures?:-?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Ooh, I'd like to!

Here's a few of my fish:









Descole








Shiseru


















Alvalta


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

@blu the betta wow your betta would be a good one to draw. Such clear lines on that betta and I love how dark he is between the scales. XD


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks. hes a beauty right.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

Wonder how his heart looks like:










Betta's heads from below look like hearts. XD scared ya for a little bit huh.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven- here's a whole album to choose from!
http://s1322.beta.photobucket.com/user/Minions4Munchkins/library/Bettas?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That makes sense. I had already planned on the digital copy, but also sending a physical print once the piece sells.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, these are all fantastic! I'll definitely have to make up that form....


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> That makes sense. I had already planned on the digital copy, but also sending a physical print once the piece sells.


maybe do that when it sells 25 or 50 prints? That'd be pretty cool. ^_^


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Use any of these!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks! =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you decided on a price for your prints yet?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

You can use mine for sure! But I don't know about you sending me a print...I only want the electronic one. Btw, the betta in my profile picture died a while ago but I will add the pictures of my current betta later once I get my camera to work. (My current betta is the blue delta tail)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:O You can definitely use MINE! (Perry)


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you want, you can use any of the pictures in my albums


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This is a big help!

@ SkyeWillow - no, been wondering about that all day.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I sent you a couple of PMs


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mo, he looks GRUMPY! lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Its a great pics tho, already looks painted xD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You can use any of my boys. :3 all kinds of pictures in my albums!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

If you are still looking:










He's quite the character. I have a few more pictures here, but that one doesn't make him look like a complete creeper. XD

Have fun with your pictures! Looking forward to seeing what you make of this.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks =D I'll be sure to look through people's albums who've said so here. 

When I do select a fish I will send that person a document to sign and email back to me just so we take care of legalities. It won't be everyone at once, but over time so none of the work is rushed and I also don't drown in work before I sell anything xD 

A super big thanks to everyone willing to participate =)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Mo said:


>


Mo, how did you manage such fantastic pictures? They really do look painted, but that could also just be ALL the detail captured in a photo! I keep looking them over and I just can't seem to figure it out xD


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

There are pics of all of mine in my albums feel free to use any of them dagora has some impressive colors and markings


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Stone =)


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

If you're still interested !


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Very much so=) Great pic!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Any of mine. I would be delighted.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The magical wonders of sunlight, an iPhone, and patience.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Also. I have many more pics of fish that are equal quality to this. I need to dig them up through my PB account (PhotoBucket)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I welcome any and all, they're amazing Mo =) I'll have to try it out when we actually get sunlight again up here xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Scary Skerries


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

shriven when do you think they are going to be done? how long does it take you to make one.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

As I have commissions currently, these will not be done soon. So I don't want anyone getting bent out of shape and overly excited about it. When and if I do select your betta, I will notify you first and for most before I start any work on it =) Once I message you that I'm ready to work on it, it shouldn't take me long - providing for real life interference, which usually isn't terrible. But it'll be a matter of when I can get things done. As you've seen, lots of people have posted, and the shop isn't even online yet xD So you have a while to wait. I simply wanted volunteers and suggested fish people would like seen done in advance instead of scrambling when I need to sell. 

Sorry if this disappoints you or anyone else, but art takes a correct mood, and a lot of time. And currently I have a full-time job and come Feb 2nd will have 15 bettas/8tanks and a boyfriend do also take care of before I can dedicate to the art. Thus I really don't want people to get their hopes too high too soon. 

I will definitely let you know when you can each get excited =)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## frostwind (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a double veil tail, spade, double halfmoon, and veil if you want a pic of them send me message


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks frostwind 

Mo, come up here and photograph mine =P Gosh, such gorgeous photos!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea, I think Mo needs to stop by on the way to you, and take my fishes' pictures too! lol


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I would be delighted if you would want to use any of mine.  Pictures are in my album.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You could so use any of my fish however I think Magic would be best because he is a very different color like a purple color and would make a nice piece of art also winter would look great with a dark background to make him pop out. You can find all my fish in my albums I will soon be getting more if you need more models lol. Keep me posted I would love to see pics of a drawing


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

You can definitely use Algernon or Vardaman! I've got separate albums for them on here! Plenty of photos of them both.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd be flattered if you chose any of my bettas, if you don't mind flicking through my albums.


I can't remember who said it back on the first page (and admittedly haven't read _all _of the pages since) had a great point about having a digital form owners should sign to give their consent for their pictures to be used.

Good luck in your chosen career!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That'd be me. Don't remember where I got the idea from though.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

It was a great idea, perfect for artists sourcing models (fishy or no) online.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup! A form of some sort will be made. 

=\ I just wish this forum would let me edit the firet post with updates. Since people do miss them inside the thread when its busy.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I just got some pics for ya, sorry about the quality...my fish aren't very photogenic today. XD


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

NP - thanks Rubin


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

You can use any of mine if you want. I have tons in my albums and will likely get tons more  (plus my girls would be flattered they love their attention, haha.)
I don't know if you need large pictures but I can get them all in high resolution.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Decent size and high res is fine, but no rush =) be a little bit before I start any new bettas. Thanks for checking in Ayala ^^


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I just added new pictures to my album. ;-)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! =D Really love your new boy!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks, I love him to! ;-)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I have super large versions of all the pictures I take with my camera. It's a 14.2 mp but the site compresses the picture quality. Anyways if you ever do want to use any of the pictures in my album I can send you the larger ones via email


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm totally cool with that =D


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh! I might actually be looking to do a full sorority art, so like a full tank view, or even a 'point of view' from you feeding them sort of deal. Just different things that'll make the prints wanted by all betta lovers, not just CT vs HM lovers, etc.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I will likely get sorority pictures once mine is set up  lol


----------

